# Candle lit bath



## gwen-stefani (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok so me and my hubby took a bath together last night, I dont know if some of you women who are married take baths with you're husband every now and then or not. But I suggest it and he was for it. So I told him I wanted the bathroom light to be off and just use a couple candles Romantic huh? Yes it was. Sad thing is our tub isnt very big so we kindof squeezed in there together but its so wonderful having a man that is so sweet that will do cute little things. Like when we were in the bath he put shampoo and conditioner in my hair/washed my hair completely and scrubed my back with those spongey thingys and just relaxed a little in the warm water. I like it so much that Id love to do that more often with him And was wondering if this is ok, What are you're opinions on it?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it is a fabulous idea. Sounds like you have a wonderful husband!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 25, 2007)

My husband and I do that occasionally. It is romantic I wish we had a bigger tub as well. LOL


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 25, 2007)

yep, nothing like a romantic bath together!

I wish our tub was bigger too!!!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww that was really sweet. The only time Dave and I really share a bath is when we go away. We have a small tub in our house.

I love when he washes my back, it's so sentual and it really turned me on to my shock. I guess it's the gentle touches and caresses.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, it is nice. You kind of go into a trance and relax at a new level.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 25, 2007)

awww, how sweet!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 25, 2007)

It is nice, we do it about once a week, but I wish i had a bigger tub also


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww thats really cute! I never takin a bath with my bf. Its sounds romantic. I hope Im able to try one of these days with my bf.


----------



## KatJ (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont have a tub :bawling: , oh how i wish i did. The only time my husband and I have shared a bath was during our honeymoon. And our shower is standing room only, so when we try to shower together its a little more aggravating than romantic.

I'm so jealous of you!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2007)

aww very sweet &amp; romantic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shimmerE (Feb 26, 2007)

how cute... i love takeing bubble baths with candles...


----------



## Noonz (Aug 6, 2007)

very NICE


----------

